# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм > Рыбалка и Охота >  Японские роллы, или маки-суши в домашних условиях

## Mr_Vinni

*Ингредиенты для "Японские роллы, или маки-суши в домашних условиях"* 
Комбу (водоросль, кусочек 5-7 см)
Рис для суши — 175 г
Вода холодная (для варки риса) — 225 мл
Уксус рисовый (для суши-уксуса) — 1.5 ст. л.
Сахар (для суши-уксуса) — 1 ст. л.
Соль (для суши-уксуса) — 0.5 ч. л.
Филе лосося (для начинки)
Огурец (для начинки)
Сыр (любой сливочный, для начинки)
Листы нори
Васаби
Имбирь маринованный
Соевый соус

*Рецепт "Японские роллы, или маки-суши в домашних условиях"*
	Возьмите рис для суши. Например, такой. В принципе, это просто круглогранный рис, который можно подобрать примерно другого сорта, если в продаже не найти именно с пометкой «для суши».
Рис нужно подготовить. Засыпьте рис в объемную посуду. Залейте рис большим количеством очищенной (кипяченой, питьевой) воды и быстро перемешайте деревянной лопаткой. Вода, вобрав в себя большую часть рисовой шелухи и пыли, станет мутной, слейте её, и лёгкими движениями перетрите рис между ладонями. Постарайтесь обработать таким образом все зерна. Залейте ещё раз воду. Если вода и на этот раз окажется мутной, повторяйте процедуру промывки риса до тех пор, пока вода не станет прозрачной. Отбросьте промытый рис на дуршлаг, полностью слив всю воду, а затем замочите его в холодной воде на 20-60 минут. После этого снова откиньте рис на дуршлаг, и дайте ему просохнуть (20 мин). Это необходимо, чтобы зерна впитали влагу и набухли. Помните, подготавливать рис надо заблаговременно. Между просушкой и варкой должно пройти полчаса, тогда результат будет максимально приближен к идеалу. 

	Самое главное в суши - это рис. Если рис сварен правильно, можно считать, что дело сделано.
Итак, после того как рис промыт и просушен, можно приступать к варке. Переложите рис в кастрюлю, залейте его холодной водой. Соотношение сырого риса и воды должно быть следующее: на 1 часть риса берется 1,25 частей воды.  Добавьте комбу (это кусок водоросли, в принципе, можно и без него обойтись). Накрыв кастрюлю крышкой, поставьте ее на медленный огонь. Незадолго перед тем как вода закипит, прибавьте огонь и выньте комбу, а затем, когда рис начнет кипеть, включите самый маленький огонь . Кипятите 20 минут, пока вся вода не впитается. Снова прибавьте огонь на 10 секунд, а затем выключите его. Проложите между кастрюлей и крышкой полотенце (любое, можно бумажное), и оставьте на 20 минут. 
Теперь необходимо в небольшой кастрюльке смешать соль, рисовый уксус и сахар для приготовления суши - уксуса. Горячий рис нужно выложить в плоскую посуду и полить приготовленным уксусом. Волнообразными или режущими движениями перемешать деревянной лопаткой, ни в коем случае не приминая рис.  Рис должен немного остыть. Все, он готов

	Начинку для суши нужно подготовить таким образом - твердые ингредиенты нарезать полосками по длине нори. Я взяла сливочный сыр, лосось и огурец.

	Теперь можно приступить к приготовлению роллов.
На коврик для суши (макису) положить пищевую пленку, сверху лист нори.
На него выложить тонким слоем рис. Чтобы это было легче сделать, руки нужно смачивать водой.
Поверх риса в центре или с одного края необходимо нанести тонкой полоской васаби. Положить начинку-огурец, сыр, лосось.

	Аккуратно при помощи циновки скатать колбаску.

	Вот такие колбаски получаются. Лучше всего дать им полежать минут 5-7, тогда их легче будет резать.
Резать нужно самым острым ножом. Обычно 1 колбаска разрезается на 6 частей.

	У меня остался рис, а начинки не хватило, поэтому я решила сделать роллы наоборот с икрой. 

	Они закручиваются в рисом наружу, а нори вовнутрь.

	Ну вот, все готово. Подаются роллы с соевым соусом, имбирем и васаби

----------


## Irina

Обожаю японскую кухню, особенно миса супчики и роллы.

----------


## Belov

Пробовали мы как-то суши дома готовить. 1. Это достаточно долго 2. Нужно достаточно много ингредиентов, если готовить разные (разные виды рыбы, креветки, икра, уксус и т.д.) 3. Дешевле вряд ли получится (если готовить с разными начинками и не из самых дешевых продуктов) 4. Ну и вкус. У нас неплохо получилось, но не так вкусно как в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]-доставках. Поэтому чисто ради развлечения можно пару раз самим сделать, но вкуснее и быстрее заказать

----------

